# What would you do if you lived in Middle Earth ?



## KL70 (Aug 8, 2002)

If Middle Earth is the main alternate fictional movie universe that you’d most want to (briefly or permanently) live in (as depicted by Peter Jackson so far), what would you most enjoy about it, or what creative or witty things would you most want to get up to, or possibly bring with you, from our modern day world ?


----------



## Aragorn*9 (Aug 9, 2002)

I don't think I would want to bring anything. Just live how they do and try to fit in as best as I could with their lifestyle.
Aragorns'


----------



## emopansy (Aug 9, 2002)

*this is the firsyt time ive thought in a long time*

well there was no rules on when i went to middle earth so i would pick before the counsil of elrond. come to the elves to give counsil of the goings on of sauron then i would go to gondor with knoldge that my hope would brighten there hearts and that if i could merely destroy one orc then i would be doing service to my country and my world and my people so that the white city will not fail and the tower would never turn black. after that i would serve my king as best i could.


----------



## emopansy (Aug 9, 2002)

well there are a couple of other things id like to do but they are beyond my blood


----------



## Elbereth (Aug 9, 2002)

Hmmm....I think I would like to be living in Rohan if I lived in Middle Earth. They seem like a very free people with the most mobility than any other group...and to be able to ride some of the best horses in Middle Earth would be very cool. 

Although, I, being the adventurous sort that I am.. would probably live a life like Gandalf...traveling about Middle Earth without putting down roots in any one place. That way I would be able to see all of middle earth and meet lots of interesting and different people.


----------



## Eomer Dinmention (Aug 9, 2002)

I too would live in Rohan, which is a place that i want to go to. 

I think that if i was born in Rohan, I would want to become a knight or a Paladin, and work my way up into the rank until, i'm a 3rd Marshall or even King lol.

Though again Elbereth, I would also like to travel, go to the Shire, Gondor, Rivendell, Fangorn, Lothlorien, Osgiliath, Arnor and nearly everywhere.


----------



## hpfan55 (Aug 9, 2002)

I wouldn't take anything with me from the modern world, cuz i would want to get away from all of that what i would do first in middle earth would be to get some armour and some sort of weapon, then I would go on adventures i would see all of middle-earth from the shire to gondor.


----------



## tur-kheleden (Aug 9, 2002)

i would go into the east and start a minisrty. preach the silmarillion ya know
" And Iluvatar will perge your sins and you will see the light"
i crack myself up no one else but i have me down
in all honesty i would serve ellessar until the end of my days.
maybe make a swing at arwen jk but it is tempting


----------



## Arien (Aug 19, 2002)

I would:

a) Live in Rohan cos I love horses and
b) Flirt like hell with Legolas!!!!


----------



## Galadhwen (Aug 28, 2002)

I would wander round Middle Earth Gandalf style spending time in Rivendell, Lothlorien, Hobbiton, all the other places- and a looong time in Mirkwood  
I wouldn't take any modern items with me, and make sure I've brushed up on me Sindarin and Westron before hand!


----------



## Nahar (Sep 1, 2002)

i would want to get a horse and take a nice long tour of middle earth by myself....even though i would just get lost.....i wouldnt watn to take anything from this world with me..


----------



## Frodorocks (Sep 2, 2002)

I would be a woman kind of like Eowyn. You know, how she kicked the witchking's a$$ ? But I'd rather be an elf. And I'd travel with the fellowship doing battles and stuff. Wow that would be fun!


----------



## CloakedShadow (Sep 4, 2002)

I myself would very much like to go into Rivendell  But I'd also like to go to Loth Lorien! *Sigh* if only I could!

Until next time...
*The Cloaked Shadow*


----------



## Arvedui (Sep 4, 2002)

If I could, I think I really would have liked to live in the Shire, with nothing to worry about and lots of laughs. Maybe I could find me a ring, and travel to Mount Doom with a few friends. If so, I think I would prefer to bring with me an Apache attack helicopter and a full load of ammo. And enough fuel to get there and destroy the ring. Then I would return to Bree and get drunk!


----------



## Moriquende (Sep 4, 2002)

I would like to have a sword and an armor and wonder about Middle-Earth hunting Orcs,and andventures and seeing most of ME

And of course be an elf!!!


----------



## Popqueen62 (Sep 23, 2002)

I would definetely be an elf. I would bring my bible, my dog, and of course my laptop so i wouldn't have to write with a quill, and i could (hopefully) surf the net and email my friends (just to keep in touch with them). Otherwise i would go and hunt orcs just for fun!


----------



## Ice Man (Sep 23, 2002)

I'd be an elf from Mirkwood and live dozens of fantastic adventures. The only things I'd like to take with me would be note-books and pens.


----------



## fersganjh (Oct 20, 2002)

*Hobbit*

i'm small enuff 2 b a hobbit, so u'd find me in a nice lil hobbit hole in hobbiton. i'd have tookish blood, b/c adventure is in my nature. i'd like to see middle-earth and befriend the different races (men, elves, dwarves, etc. <- but i don't think u can befriend orcs! hee hee ^-^)


----------



## Ithrynluin (Oct 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Elbereth _
> *Although, I, being the adventurous sort that I am.. would probably live a life like Gandalf...traveling about Middle Earth without putting down roots in any one place. That way I would be able to see all of middle earth and meet lots of interesting and different people. *



That would be the best IMHO.Just wandering from Lindon to Lorien, from Rohan to Rhun,Rivendell to the Far Harad - just fabulous. Sleeping under a bewildering array of stars,go for a beer at the Prancing Pony,visit the hobbits and eat a great dinner with them,go with the dwarves in search of treasures,sing with the Elves.....Need I say more?


----------



## Eol (Oct 21, 2002)

Hey all...I would be a lone elf! You know, i wouldn't really live anywhere but i would definitely be a grey elf and travel all over.


----------



## Ithrynluin (Oct 21, 2002)

Since many of us seem to enjoy pointless wondering so much,we should get together sometime and wonder through the wide lands of Arda together.What do you say?


----------



## JanitorofAngmar (Oct 21, 2002)

Well, I do live there and I'm a freakin Janitor!

Nice dreams all of you but the fact of the matter is that things cost money here in ME (you should see the price of gas!!).

So you can dream all you want, but you HAVE to get a job (or deal drugs like so many of our so called "heros" - how else do you thing they just ran around doing whatever they please?). Without work you WILL starve in this country!

If some of you would like a job I have started sub-contracting work in various areas around ME. Nothing fancy mostly cleaning up after all our "wonderfull heros" *insert sarcasm here*

JoA


----------



## Azog (Oct 22, 2002)

I would be my Rp character Azog, bringing down cruelty and malice upon all creatures. Hopefully before Sauron made the ring mistake.


----------



## Galadhwen (Oct 22, 2002)

Yea, meeting up would be good-as for work...how about lending a hand around places could stay such as serving (to self ) at Prancing Pony,mucking out in Rohan (somebody's gotta do it) or roofing in da Shire


----------



## Eol (Oct 22, 2002)

yeah i would hunt orcs too and i would ride wild horses and kill any balrogs left over from the first age and i would make an elf army and set up another city like lorien except i would do it in fangorn


----------



## Arwen Halfelven (Oct 23, 2002)

*My fave place*

All along I've desired to live in Rivendell with my family. The Bruinen is so powerful, the vale is exquisite, and Elrond's house is so beautiful. I'd sit in The Hall of Fire each night & sing & listen to all the elves & other visitors in this last homely house......I want to sleep in that gorgeous bed they let Frodo use in the movie!!!!! If I couldn't live there I'd choose the Shire and garden & sew & play with my children all day(hobbit children were bro't up very loosely) and cook wonderful things for my hobbit husband! We'd have wizards over to tea as often as possible & we'd have big birthday celebrations for everyone! Hmmmm? Sounds a bit like my life now......


----------



## Ascamaciliel (Oct 25, 2002)

to the person who said they'd 'flirt like hell with Legolas'; do elves even flirt? it would just seem kinda weird to me... anyway, i would go to ME as an elf, travelling everywhere, do some battling, but come home to a nice house-type thing in Rivendell, or maybe Lothlorien, it's so pretty there


----------

